# EXE flashes on screen for half a second then disappears



## bcoleman4 (Jan 26, 2000)

Hi, I've noticed that a lot of the EXE application files I run on Windows 98 come up on the screen for about half a second, then the application just closes with no error message or anything. I was wondering if someone could help me fix this, so the application actually will run correctly. Thanks!

Barrett


----------



## Scottlr (Oct 26, 1999)

Which .EXE files are talking about? Many are not stand alone executables, but rather modules of another program. If the parent program is not running, they will not execute.


----------



## steve_b (Oct 17, 1999)

Are you trying to run something like netstat or ping or any of the other little programs that M$ throws in with Windows? If so, run 'em in a DOS window. Some of 'em don't work right if you go start/run/type name in box/click OK.


----------



## HowdyBubba (Dec 9, 1999)

If these are programs meant for DOS then you can try right-clicking the .exe file, choose properties -> the program tab -> uncheck "close on exit".


----------

